# Đơn vị nhận cung cấp, thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cho bệnh viện chuyên nghiệp nhất Sài Gòn



## truc096hailongvan (26/2/21)

*Phân phối và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cho bệnh viện giá rẻ nhất*

Ai cũng biết *máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* là dòng sản phẩm được khách hàng ưa chuộng nhiều nhất. Và cũng rất phù hợp lắp đặt cho bệnh viện, máy lạnh âm trần Daikin có khả năng bảo vệ sức khỏe và thanh lọc không khí tại nơi được cho là có nhiều vi khuẩn nhất cũng là lý do vì sao mà loại máy lạnh này lại được ưa chuộng đến thế!
Để tìm hiểu chi tiết hơn, mời các bạn đọc cùng theo dõi bài viết này với Hải Long Vân nhé!

***Xem thêm:
1. *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*
2. *Đại lý máy lạnh âm trần chính hãng, giá rẻ nhất*






*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN VÀ LÝ DO LÀ ƯU TIÊN SỐ 1.*
*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* là một trong những “best – seller” của nhà Daikin, cũng bởi vì sự kết hợp quá hoàn hảo của:

Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan, Malaysia.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A và Gas R32.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Công suất hoạt động: 1.5hp – 6.5hp.
Ưu tiên sản xuất 2 dòng Inverter và Tiêu chuẩn.
Khả năng làm lạnh tốt, hoạt động bền bỉ, ít xảy ra sự cố.
Hướng thổi tròn 360 độ là một cải tiến của Daikin giúp tạo sự khác biệt nhất so với mặt bằng chung, đưa gió đi đều hơn trong không gian, hạn chế tối đa sự bí bách quá nóng hay quá lạnh trong cùng một nơi như thế.
Thiết kế nhỏ gọn, dễ dàng lắp đặt dù có là trần thấp.
Mặt nạ vuông đồng nhất 950*950mm, có sắc trắng là chủ đạo công với sự mềm mại và tinh tế từ các khe gió hồi cũng giúp Daikin ghi điểm vì tăng độ thẩm mỹ cho không gian.
=> Với những điều tuyệt vời chỉ có ở *máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* như vậy, bạn thấy sao? Có phải là vô cùng muốn sở hữu dòng máy lạnh này rồi đúng không? Vậy ùng lướt xuống và tôi sẽ bật mí về giá cả của máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cho bạn nha!






_Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin có tính ứng dụng cao, phù hợp lắp đặt cho mọi không gian trần_

*ĐƠN VỊ CUNG CẤP VÀ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CHO BỆNH VIỆN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT TẠI QUẬN 3 LÀ AI?*

Đơn vị _cung cấp và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cho bệnh viện tại quận 3_ thì có rất nhiều, tuy nhiên để đạt được yêu cầu rẻ - chất – đẹp thì có vể khá khó tìm đấy. Và bạn cũng rất may mắn vì đã click trúng bài viết này đấy, vì chúng tôi chính là đơn vị đáp ứng được cả 3 nguyện vọng trên mà bạn đưa ra, hãy để chúng tôi thử giới thiệu mức giá *máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* với model được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay: FCNQ, sản xuất tại Thái và sử dụng Gas R410A nhé!

Công suất - Model - Giá

1.5hp FCNQ13MV1 18.050.000đ

2.0hp FCNQ18MV1 22.450.000đ

2.5hp FCNQ21MV1 27.050.000đ

3.0hp FCNQ26MV1 29.700.000đ

3.5hp FCNQ30MV1 30.800.000đ

4.0hp FCNQ36MV1 35.150.000đ

5.0hp FCNQ42MV1 38.550.000đ

5.5hp FCNQ48MV1 42.050.000đ

***Mức giá đưa ra trên đây là thực sự rất rẻ rồi đấy! Bạn thử mà hỏi giá của những nơi khác mà xem, toàn là trên 20.000.000đ thôi. Bên cạnh đó, nếu bạn mua với số lượng nhiều nữa, thì chúng tôi sẽ giảm giá sốc cho bạn đấy!

Một số hình ảnh thực tế Hải Long Vân lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin:











*CÓ NÊN HỢP TÁC VỚI HẢI LONG VÂN KHÔNG?*
Hãy để Hải Long Vân chỉ ra cho bạn những lý do nên hợp tác với đơn vị điện lạnh của chúng tôi nhé!

Hải Long Vân nhiều năm liền là đơn vị giữ vị trí có doanh số bán ra máy lạnh âm trần Daikin  cao nhất trong cuộc chạy đưa vơi những đơn vị  khác cùng là đại lý cấp 1 của Daikin.
Đã từng cung cấp và *lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* cho rất nhiều công trình, bạn có thể tham khảo ở mục.
Mỗi nhân viên kỹ thuật đều có trên 5 năm kinh nghiệm trong nghề, do đó bạn không cần phải lo rằng chúng tôi không đủ năng lực để phục vụ bạn.
Cam kết có mức giá máy và chi phí lắp đặt lạnh âm trần Daikin rẻ nhất toàn thị trường miền Nam, bạn có thể đi dò giá ở một vài dịch vụ, không bao giờ có được mức giá ưu đãi như ở Hải Long Vân đâu!
=> Cho nên, hãy liên hệ ngay vào Hotline 0909 787 022 để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết nha!

*LỜI KẾT.*

Vậy là chúng ta cũng đã cùng đi tìm kiếm với bạn về một dịch vụ l*ắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin*  rẻ nhất, hy vọng với bài viết dù ngắn này vẫn sẽ mang đến cho bạn những thông tin bổ ích nhất, cần thiết nhất để phục vụ cho việc hợp tác lắp máy lạnh nhé!
Không những thế, dịch vụ Hải Long Vân còn chuyên nhận tư vấn, thiết kế, thi công lắp đặt cho tất cả các công trình cần đến sự hỗ trợ của *máy lạnh âm trần Daikin*, tủ đứng, giấu trần nối ống gió hay multi trên phạm vi toàn miền Nam. Nhanh nhanh gọi ngay vào Hotline 0909 787 022 để giành lấy cơ hội được Mr Hoàng tư vấn tận tình nhất nào.


Link bài viết: *Cung cấp và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cho bệnh viện giá rẻ nhất tại Quận 3?*


----------

